# Toshiba mini NB200-10P SOUND PROBLEM!!!



## S.T.A.R.S.

Well its about time that I make post too...

Anyway here is the problem.I am having problems with this laptop since the day I got it.When I first got it,BIOS got crazy and started asking me for a password TWICE!The laptop was sent on the repair and after it came back it asked for BIOS password again so it was sent on the repair AGAIN >.<
After I got it back,I changed few things in BIOS so that I can install XP from my USB stick considering that the laptop is so small so it doesnt have the CD/DVD-ROM drive.I installed XP,all the neccessary drivers and everything and after a LOT of torture I finally got everything to work properly except one thing...--->SOUND!
The sound was working when I got the laptop because it already had XP installed,but the reason why I reinstalled them is because it was full of crap that people at Toshiba put in and everything was working so slow and it was lagging a lot.Also the mouse didn't work in safe mode at all lol
So...I formatted the HDD completely and installed XP again.I spent already about 4 weeks trying to get the sound to work,but with no success.The sound hardware is REALTEK HIGH DEFINITION AUDIO.No matter what I do,the VOLUME icon from the Windows taskbar system tray is missing,and ALL THE SOUND OPTIONS from the Control Panel are disabled.Its like I dont have the sound hardware in my computer.The sound just won't work.Here is what I tryed so far:

-I tryed all the sound drivers for my laptop that I could possibly find,but none of them work...

-I checked the device manager and everything is fine there except for my sound which has the conflict for NO REASON 0.o

-I tryed updating the driver from the device manager...same thing...

-I uninstalled the sound hardware from the device manager and installed it again...same thing...

-I tryed to add my sound hardware from the ADD HARDWARE WIZARD,I wrote the location to my drivers and drivers installed successfuly (like they always did) and there was still no sound...

-I checked EVERY SINGLE PROCESS in the Task Manager and the process for my realtek was running fine,but there was still no sound...

-I checked the entire damn Windows registry to see if anything is wrong there,but everything seems to be fine...

-I heard that the cause can be SP3 so I went ALL the way back to SP1 and even tryed the SP2,but still no sound...

-I tryed to install the sound drivers from the SAFE MODE and after that I restarted the computer,but there is still no sound...

-I repaired my OS and that also didn't do anything...

-I formatted my HDD completely again and then again installed XP OS and all the drivers,but again ONLY the damn sound won't work...

-The viruses are NOT the cause because I didn't install ANY PROGRAMS and I did not even connect my laptop to the internet...

-The sound drivers are downloaded from the SAME PLACE where I also downloaded the drivers for CHIPSET,DISPLAY AND WIRELESS LAN...
I tryed other sound drivers,but there is still no sound...

-I tryed to install the sound drivers from the Safe Mode with Command Prompt and still no sound...

-I tryed the KB888111 update and that also did not help...

-I even bought the USB CD/DVD-ROM drive then installed XP OS from the ORIGINAL CD-ROM DISK,but the sound still doesn't work...

-I also checked the Windows services to see if the WINDOWS AUDIO is enabled and if the STARTUP TYPE is AUTOMATIC and it is...

-I also checked the BIOS and I don't have anything connected to my sound there...

-And so on...blablabla...

THE DAMN SOUND DRIVERS ALWAYS INSTALLS SUCCESSFULY,BUT THERE IS JUST NO SOUND AT ALL NO MATTER WHAT I DO IN MY OS...I think I tryed everything that is possible,but my sound just won't work...

If you have ANY IDEAS how to make this work,please tell me,but I think that I tryed just about everything that is possible...




Thanks in advance!

Cheers everyone!


----------



## canivari

Is it possible you dont have installed the UUA Microsoft Bus Drivers for High Definition Audio?
Check the SP of your Windows and download the correct one from www.microsoft.com.
Hope that helps

For SP2 is the kb888111xpsp2  (this one should work on SP3 as well...)

For SP1 is the kb888111xpsp1

If any of thosedont work probably these one helps:

Try the KB835221


----------



## Bodaggit23

canivari said:


> Check the SP of your Windows and download the correct one from www.microsoft.com.



He doesn't believe in Service Packs...


----------



## canivari

Bodaggit23 said:


> He doesn't believe in Service Packs...



C'amon Bodaggit23, dont be mean to S.T.A.R.S. he is a good lad..
We all here for the same hein?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Not being mean. Simply stating fact:

http://www.computerforum.com/167861-problems-sp3-xp.html#post1397647

http://www.computerforum.com/167861-problems-sp3-xp.html#post1397681


----------



## canivari

In the panel control is the correct device to give the output sound ?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

canivari said:


> Is it possible you dont have installed the UUA Microsoft Bus Drivers for High Definition Audio?
> Check the SP of your Windows and download the correct one from www.microsoft.com.
> Hope that helps
> 
> For SP2 is the kb888111xpsp2  (this one should work on SP3 as well...)
> 
> For SP1 is the kb888111xpsp1
> 
> If any of thosedont work probably these one helps:
> 
> Try the KB835221



I have the UAA Microsoft Bus drivers for High Definition Audio and I have also tryed ALL these KB fixes...None of it helped.



canivari said:


> In the panel control is the correct device to give the output sound ?



LoL man...I can't even change the device there because ALL options are completely disabled.Its like I do not have the sound hardware and its drivers at all xD



Bodaggit23 said:


> He doesn't believe in Service Packs...



I don't hate service packs.I just said that if the computer works properly and great then there is really no need for updates unless if its needed.No more no less...


----------



## canivari

What about in device manager? does he still showing there with exclamation mark or doesnt show at all, or hes saying that he is installed but not functioning?
I just thought in another thing that you could check out..
Try the dell website and see if that computer doenst need any hotfix from microsoft so the chipset can "see" the missing hardware from sound...sometimes that happen..


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Well this will probably sound VERY weird,but here is the thing:
Sometimes the Device Manager says that the DEVICE IS WORKING PROPERLY (yea right) and sometimes there is an exclamation point.In both cases there is NO SOUND.

Now here is ONE MORE weird thing.If I install the sound drivers from the SAFE MODE and then restart my computer into NORMAL mode,the sound is there,but the next time I restart my computer the sound is not there anymore.BUT if I do the repair of my XP OS and then install drivers either from the NORMAL or SAFE MODE and then restart the computer,there is no sound...EXPLAIN THAT LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## canivari

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Well this will probably sound VERY weird,but here is the thing:
> Sometimes the Device Manager says that the DEVICE IS WORKING PROPERLY (yea right) and sometimes there is an exclamation point.In both cases there is NO SOUND.
> 
> Now here is ONE MORE weird thing.If I install the sound drivers from the SAFE MODE and then restart my computer into NORMAL mode,the sound is there,but the next time I restart my computer the sound is not there anymore.BUT if I do the repair of my XP OS and then install drivers either from the NORMAL or SAFE MODE and then restart the computer,there is no sound...EXPLAIN THAT LOOOOOOOOOOL



Did you injected a lot of drivers in your XP CD?
Because a few years ago i had the exact problem with a few computers.
And the problem was that The windows it self got confused with so many drivers inside of him (so i just need to plug in the device and  windows 
had to search in all of the drivers that i slipstreamed and install the correct one and it had almost 1GB of OEM drivers...) but i started to realize that he was all confused for example in an
intel sound chip he installed realtek drivers..
Sometimes happened with network cards and more...It was a mess..
I think that windows makes confusion with a few Hardware ids... 
And when he installed them i remove them and it was an nightmare
to put the correct drivers back (and put them working too).
If its not the case probably your problem its more simple,the first time that you tried to install the sound drivers were they the correct ones?
Because you can have the your registry corrupted and not even with 100 XP repairs you gonna have that sound working.
Or probably windows it self is installing by is own way and nopt the one that you are asking him to install(microbug stuff...oohh i mean Microsoft..)
Try to format.
Another thing..are you sure that driver is exacly the correct one for you sound chip?
No more in the website for your model?
no more diferent versions..nothing?
Anyway.. heres a tip..
Any time that i gonna format an computer (this is a very good one..)
a copy the installed drivers with driver magician lite and put them in an pen
or to another HDD trough the network and after installing the windows
i put them back (i do this for the average user if its an gammer or very demanding user cant do this ) but i always copy them because later if i am 
not sure wich version is the correct one for the chips i just take a look
in the drivers copy i check the version (and the brand) of the chips and download them from the official site.
Hope that helps


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

First of all thank you for all your help.

Anyway.No I did not inject ANY drivers.My Windows XP Professional SP1 is the original CD and I didn't want to change any of its contents.I could make an ISO of the CD and inject in a lot of stuff and burn that on the new blank CD,but since the CD is original,I did not want to do anything.

Also I installed the correct drivers first time I was installing them.I did NOT install any wrong sound drivers previously!The reason why I know they are correct is because I used before and they worked like charm...and now they don'tSo since I did not install ANY other drivers,my registry is clean...

To be honest I hate this laptop.I DESPISE IT!!!Since the first day I got it I started having problems with this damn laptop!First it started with the BIOS which got crazy and created password by itself so I wasnt been able to go into my HDD or BIOS setup and then it was sent on the repair.After I got it back,BIOS got crazy again and AGAIN it created password for HDD and BIOS setup and it was sent on the repair.After I got it back...AGAIN...I formatted my HDD completely and then had big torture installing XP because it didnt want to go into the XP setup.It would crash every time.When I finally fixed THAT problem,I installed XP from USB stick with no problems and now I am having problems with something so simple called SOUND.Few months later I also bought the USB CD/DVD-ROM drive and this time installed XP from its original CD,but STILL having problems with the sound...
You know...I was thinking of buying the hammer...and you know why?...........SO THAT I CAN SMASH THAT DAMN LAPTOP!!!

Anyway any other ideas would be greatly appreciated.If you don't have any ideas anymore,thank you for all your help and time.





Cheers!


----------



## canivari

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> First of all thank you for all your help.
> 
> Anyway.No I did not inject ANY drivers.My Windows XP Professional SP1 is the original CD and I didn't want to change any of its contents.I could make an ISO of the CD and inject in a lot of stuff and burn that on the new blank CD,but since the CD is original,I did not want to do anything.
> 
> Also I installed the correct drivers first time I was installing them.I did NOT install any wrong sound drivers previously!The reason why I know they are correct is because I used before and they worked like charm...and now they don'tSo since I did not install ANY other drivers,my registry is clean...
> 
> To be honest I hate this laptop.I DESPISE IT!!!Since the first day I got it I started having problems with this damn laptop!First it started with the BIOS which got crazy and created password by itself so I wasnt been able to go into my HDD or BIOS setup and then it was sent on the repair.After I got it back,BIOS got crazy again and AGAIN it created password for HDD and BIOS setup and it was sent on the repair.After I got it back...AGAIN...I formatted my HDD completely and then had big torture installing XP because it didnt want to go into the XP setup.It would crash every time.When I finally fixed THAT problem,I installed XP from USB stick with no problems and now I am having problems with something so simple called SOUND.Few months later I also bought the USB CD/DVD-ROM drive and this time installed XP from its original CD,but STILL having problems with the sound...
> You know...I was thinking of buying the hammer...and you know why?...........SO THAT I CAN SMASH THAT DAMN LAPTOP!!!
> 
> Anyway any other ideas would be greatly appreciated.If you don't have any ideas anymore,thank you for all your help and time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Well, in that case the only 3 things that ocurred me is your BIOS giving new hardware IDs to your sound card or is your sound chip ruined.
The last idea could be an BIOS update..
If none of this work i would take it back to factory again..


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

canivari said:


> Well, in that case the only 3 things that ocurred me is your BIOS giving new hardware IDs to your sound card or is your sound chip ruined.
> The last idea could be an BIOS update..
> If none of this work i would take it back to factory again..



I don't have anything connected to my sound in the BIOS and the BIOS was also updated to its newest version when it was sent on the repair 2 times.
This sucks you know...the laptop is completely new and have never been used and it works like sh!t.Oh and guess what?.....It cannot be returned and replaced with the new one.Also in the factory they said they tested the laptop and everything was fine.LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!

Oh well.I will just put it in my closet and hold it there until I get super old and die in my 100. year

Thank you for your help one more time!



Cheers!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Dude, english please.


----------

